# ACSI-Again!!!!!!!



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Morning Folks,

Has anyone NOT received their ACSI CC books yet? I am on recurring subscription and should have received before Christmas but no sign as yet! Cant get hold of customer services either.........

Andy


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Try sending an email to

http://www.acsi.eu/en/customer-service/l2-n2909/

I have found that they reply quite promptly


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

There's somebody in the same boat on the Out and About Live forum. As I understand, the ACSI direct orders were being shipped in two phases, and the second phase got delayed. Presume yours must be in that batch perhaps?

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine only came this morning, presumably in the second phase just mentioned, so don't panic.

The scheme gets more popular by the year, so I guess it takes longer to dispatch a greater number of books??

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Also someone on the CC forum!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

ID card arrived last week, books before Xmas.

Peter


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Mine only came this morning, presumably in the second phase just mentioned, so don't panic.
> 
> The scheme gets more popular by the year, so I guess it takes longer to dispatch a greater number of books??
> 
> Dave


Did your App continue to work after Dec 31st Dave? Mine still opens as per normal although the prices are clearly last years, €12, €14 and €16. I was expecting some kind of apocalyptic meltdown at midnight on the 31st:grin2:.

Andy


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Andy, we live in France ad normally get our books second week of December, however ours didn't arrive until last Thursday.
I had contacted them three times by phone as I was basically panicking. On the first and second times I only got reassurance that they would arrive and they explained they were sent direct from the publishers and that they had been sent on either the 10th or 11th. The last time I spoke with them on the 23rd December, I explained I was leaving the end of this week for Spain where I would need to use it, the very pleasant lady said she would send me a discount card (the one you normally remove from the front cover to gain access to the system) in case the books were delayed and didn't arrive before I left, that arrived on the 28th.
So don't despair and if desperate ring them (they speak perfect English) explain your predicament and I'm sure they will sort it for you.
.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok folks on a slightly different vein, we received our books before Christmas (yippee) but yesterday i tried without any luck to purchase the app access code, after spending 10 mins filling in all the relevant info address/email/date of birth etc etc then got to agree by the T&C bit and bang nothing, kept coming up with please check fields marked in red only problem was it wont show which fields are wrong :frown2: after numerous attempts gave up and took to the bottle :drinking::drinking:

Is the ACSI site in meltdown I wonder or has anybody else encountered this problem, any advice welcome.

M


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Did your App continue to work after Dec 31st Dave? Mine still opens as per normal although the prices are clearly last years, €12, €14 and €16. I was expecting some kind of apocalyptic meltdown at midnight on the 31st:grin2:.
> 
> Andy


I purchased the app for the first time in December, and although able to get it working fine, it was of course the 2015 version!

So I tried again on 1 January, expecting an update - but nothing. :surprise:

On advice from another forum, I deleted the 2015 edition completely and re-installed the new one from the Google Play Store. I only needed to then log in when requested with email address and password, but I wasn't asked to repeat the code on my new discount card - it just worked, without any problems. :smile2:

Mike


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

mikebeaches said:


> I purchased the app for the first time in December, and although able to get it working fine, it was of course the 2015 version!
> 
> So I tried again on 1 January, expecting an update - but nothing. :surprise:
> 
> ...


Yes thanks Mike I tried that as well , deleting app and reinstalling but still didn't work, I might give it a few days maybe they are having probs with their web site if not I will give them a call.

M


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

mine arrived between Christmas and New Year as promised when I ordered them.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

delawaredandy said:


> Ok folks on a slightly different vein, we received our books before Christmas (yippee) but yesterday i tried without any luck to purchase the app access code, after spending 10 mins filling in all the relevant info address/email/date of birth etc etc then got to agree by the T&C bit and bang nothing, kept coming up with please check fields marked in red only problem was it wont show which fields are wrong :frown2: after numerous attempts gave up and took to the bottle :drinking::drinking:
> 
> Is the ACSI site in meltdown I wonder or has anybody else encountered this problem, any advice welcome.
> M


After I'd received the card with code on it I accessed the ACSI site on lap top filled out all of the relevant stuff and got the same as you. I had filled in all of my address fields correctly but my address has no number associated with it, eventually had to put a number 1 in the second address box and it was accepted no problem, after that went to the play store on my phone, logged in and downloaded ap and all of the maps no problem, was even able to choose where to save the maps, phone of card, excellent.

.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Vicarious books posted ours out to Venice to arrive on the 20th Dec. HQ in the Netherlands said they couldn't dispatch until AFTER Christmas. Looks like they are looking after their retailers. Needed it urgently so paid the (largish) premium.

Dick


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Vicarious books posted ours out to Venice to arrive on the 20th Dec. HQ in the Netherlands said they couldn't dispatch until AFTER Christmas. Looks like they are looking after their retailers. Needed it urgently so paid the (largish) premium.
> 
> Dick


not so ours came direct from ACSI long before christmas


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

bertieburstner said:


> not so ours came direct from ACSI long before christmas


I'm saying that that is what ASCI told me when I approached them on the 15th Dec. That they would NOT dispatch until after Christmas.

Dick


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,

I am having this problem as well. Wife told me I was probably jumping the gun on 1/1/16 but still the same this evening!!

How do I get it?

Mike


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

mikenewson said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having this problem as well. Wife told me I was probably jumping the gun on 1/1/16 but still the same this evening!!
> 
> ...


I presume you mean the ap, if so, go to http://www.campingcard.co.uk/extra-information/app/ and follow the instructions, pay and then go to Play store for Android or whatever it is for Apple and search for the ap, when found use your log on detail for the ACSI web site on your phone and download. When you have the ap installed, open it and you will get the opportunity to download the various country maps.

.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Quick question. 

Are the books more in depth or easier to use than the website ?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

mikenewson said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having this problem as well. Wife told me I was probably jumping the gun on 1/1/16 but still the same this evening!!
> 
> ...


Your wife may be correct Mike - dreadful thought though it is!! :surprise:

I couldn't get on for about 10 days last year. No luck at all - then suddenly it all went like clockwork and I'm quite certain I did nothing different.

Dave


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

I downloaded the 2016 version (for Ipad) in December. My book arrived just before Xmas. I started the app on Jan 2nd, logged in and was able to download the areas without using the code on the discount card. The app also says it is valid until 31-01-2017 which should be well after the date of auto renewal.

Ian


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

we ordered 1 for a friend from here in portugal from the dutch website early december and it arrived yesterday

i also ordered 1 for myself on sunday to go to be sent to the uk hopefully it will be there by the 20 feb as im going home for 10 days

got a good deal with easyjet euro 130 for both of us from faro to gatwick but i know th cab from gatwick will be £50

barry


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok Folks quick update, logged into ACSI today and ordered app authorization code well not a code as such more allows you to log in via your ACSI account which in turn allows you to download campsites info. 

No problems filled in all the relevant info paid by card job done, maybe the site has sorted itself out now.

Happy Holibobs :grin2::grin2:

M


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I signed up for the free app info as part of my ongoing auto subscription in December.

Just signed in to my account and, sure enough, there waiting for me were all the new 2016 maps, downloaded (though slowly) without problem.

For me the app alone is worth the money, I would not be too upset if they stopped doing the book. I know there are those who swear by the book but I do wonder if they have actually tried the app? 

The app does NOT require Internet access (other than to initially download the app and/or maps) once that's done all of the information is stored on your tablet, it's simply brilliant in my view. 

Andy


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> I signed up for the free app info as part of my ongoing auto subscription in December.
> 
> Just signed in to my account and, sure enough, there waiting for me were all the new 2016 maps, downloaded (though slowly) without problem.
> 
> ...


Same for me Andy. Even though I still havn't received the books, as soon as I downloaded the 2016 app I was directed to the ACSI site, entered my log-in details and was immediately able to download the maps etc. The whole process seems to be streamlined this year. Like you I am not bothered about the books, I find the print really difficult to read these days anyway, so would be happy to just be sent the card.

Andy


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Then please contact ACSI asking for an on line membership............................stops waiting for these stupid books every year (except for those who want them) and if you are already away or lose your card, then campsite can check on line that you area paid up member..................passport proves your identity. 
So simple and so very very modern.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Just as an update, I have still not received my books etc so have this morning spoken to ACSI customer services. The books were sent on Dec 4th and so have obviously gone astray. A very helpful young lady promised to re-send my order so hopefully I will be sorted in the not too distant!!!

Just out of interest, does anyone re-call who delivered their books? Was it the postman, or was it one of the white van man couriers?

Andy


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Books delivered by Royal Mail, our usual post lady on her round, so did not have to hang around although it is a reasonably large package. 

Davy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> I signed up for the free app info as part of my ongoing auto subscription in December.
> 
> Just signed in to my account and, sure enough, there waiting for me were all the new 2016 maps, downloaded (though slowly) without problem.
> 
> ...


When you finally ban the book please will you send me an 'i' thingy so I can find the campsites?:smile2:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

EJB said:


> When you finally ban the book please will you send me an 'i' thingy so I can find the campsites?:smile2:


the 'i' thingy is time dependant i.e. expires yearly and so needs to be re-purchased


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I assume that nobody would send me a new iPhone or iPad every year then:wink2::grin2:


Sorry, my point was I, like many others, don't use these items:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes well I understood that, but knew that if Kev_liz cannot screw one out of anyone you stand no chance.:wink2::wink2: this being based on earlier posts.

cabby


----------

